# Regulated Wooden Box Mods



## Clouds4Days (10/4/16)

Good day my fellow vapors.
I've had my eyes on this mod for the past week.
Has any one ever used one of these mods and are they any good. Also as a brand is kamrytech any good?
Also any suggestions besides this mod within reasonable price of course.
I'm looking for a regulated mod 75w and up in a wooden finish.
I'm tagging in the vape vets but all input is really appreciated. 
@Rob Fisher, @Silver, @Alex ,@Andre




Vape on...


----------



## acorn (10/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Good day my fellow vapors.
> I've had my eyes on this mod for the past week.
> Has any one ever used one of these mods and are they any good. Also as a brand is kamrytech any good?
> Also any suggestions besides this mod within reasonable price of course.
> ...


 
Maybe this is what you are looking for ?

http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/smok-treebox-tc-mod-75-watt

PS: Mods to move to " Who has stock" threat to alow for vendors feedback
@Alex, @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/16)

Thanks @acorn for throwing me another good looking mod for me to consider. 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

Never played with them @Clouds4Days... can't give you any feedback I'm afraid.


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never played with them @Clouds4Days... can't give you any feedback I'm afraid.



Gearbest has them on special for $29. I thought it might be worth giving it a try.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Gearbest has them on special for $29. I thought it might be worth giving it a try.



I have bought a few $20-$30 devices from China in my time and they have all be crap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Now I'm more sceptical. 
I will wait and see if any one has tried one of these out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/16)

What about the Tesla 160w tc mod?
Any one tried one of these?


----------

